# Frequenzumrichter & 0-10V Signal



## Stanzman (6 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Ich muss mal etwas ausholen. Im zuge meiner Praktischen Abschlussprüfung  zum Elektroniker für Betriebstechnik habe ich eine Anlage geplant,  gebaut und dokumentiert. Die Anlage besteht aus einem Förderband, einem  Tochpanel (OP177B 6" color) und einer S7 314C 2-DP. Das Förderband wir  mit einem Frequenzumrichter (ziemlich alt) von KEB betrieben. 

Zum Ansteuern des Umrichters wird von der SPS ein 0-10V Signal  ausgegeben. Die Istfrequenz wird ebenfalls mit einem 0-10V Signal vom  Umrichter an die SPS übergeben. 

Jetzt kommt das Problem. Der Umrichter gibt mir selbst wenn ich ihm die  Freigabe entzogen habe ca 10 mV raus. --> Dann habe ich beim messen  und ausprobieren herausbekommen, das selbst wenn ich das Signal entfrent  von allen anderen Leitungen verlege noch einstreuungen vorhanden sind.  Dann habe ich am Umrichter gemessen das schon hier ca. 15 mV ausgegeben  werden (Die Signalleitung war einseitig abgeklemmt). Liegt das jetzt am  Umrichter? Ist sowas Normal? 

Falls das Thema nicht passt, dann bitte verschieben.

MfG Stanzman


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (6 Mai 2011)

Hi Stanzmann

Und wo oder was ist jetzt das Problem? 

Bekommt deine SPS die 10mV überhaupt mit?
Was für eine Auflösung hat dein Ai?
Wie und mit was hast Du die 10mV gemessen?

Siehe auch mal:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=44733&highlight=multimeter

Also ich würde mir wegen 10mV garkeine gedanken machen... 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## o.s.t. (6 Mai 2011)

was machste mit den 0-10V in der SPS ?
Wahrscheinlich auf dem HMI irgendeine Geschwindigkeitanzeige, oder?
Und die tänzelt jetzt so bei 0 nervös rum, auch wenn der Antrieb gestopppt ist....

dann schreib bei Antrieb Stopp einfach stur 0 in die Variable fürs HMI rein, wenn der Antreib läuft, dann kannst du den Analogeingangswert lesen, skalieren und anstelle der 0 aufs HMI geben

o.s.t.


----------



## Boxy (6 Mai 2011)

Nennt man evtl Kriechspannung oder Kriechstrom.
Kommt hin und wieder mal vor! Evtl. kann man dies im Regler abgleichen.


----------



## Paule (6 Mai 2011)

Stanzman schrieb:


> Liegt das jetzt am Umrichter? Ist sowas Normal?


Ja, das liegt am Umrichter, vielmehr am Spannungssignal.
Ob das normal ist? Hmmm, was ist schon normal? 
In der SPS einfach den Wert auf Null schreiben wenn der Umrichter nicht angesteuert wird.


----------



## Stanzman (7 Mai 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Und wo oder was ist jetzt das Problem?


 
Ich werde warscheinlich nach der Ausbildung häufiger mit Umrichtern arbeiten deswegen interessiert mich das.



Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Bekommt deine SPS die 10mV überhaupt mit?
> Was für eine Auflösung hat dein Ai?
> Wie und mit was hast Du die 10mV gemessen?


 
Ja die SPS kriegt das mit. Wenn ich mir den Eingang online anschaue hat man die Abweichung auch gesehen. 
Hab das mit nem normalen Multimeter mit mV Messbereich gemessen.
Wie die Auflösung ist weiß ich grade nicht.



> was machste mit den 0-10V in der SPS ?


 
Einmal zeige ich die Aktuelle Istfrequenz auf dem Panel um, und ich nutze die Istfrequenz für den Drehrichtungswechsel. Ich versuches mal zu beschreiben: Wenn das Förderband die Endposition erreicht oder man fordert eine Drehrichtungswechsel an, dann fährt die SPS eine Rampe, bis das Förderband bei 0Hz angekommen ist, dann fährt die SPS wieder eine Rampe bis die Frequenz wieder bei dem eingestellten Sollwert ist.

(Ich hätte die Rampe auch im Umrichter machen können, dann hätte ich das Projekt aber auch mit ner Logo! basteln können. Und schließlich sollte das Projekt ja ne Eintrittskarte in einen neuen Job werden. )



> In der SPS einfach den Wert auf Null schreiben wenn der Umrichter nicht angesteuert wird. :grin:


 
Ich habe das einfach so gelöst das wenn die Frequenz unter 1 Hz liegt dann wird da einfach ne 0 draus gemacht.



> Ob das normal ist? Hmmm, was ist schon normal? :wink:


 
Das stimmt nun auch wieder. :-D

MfG Stanzman


----------



## sirbarny (25 Mai 2011)

Bei der Verwendung von analogen Signalen würde ich dir empfehlen 4-20mA zu verwenden. Dieser Bereich ist nicht so störanfällig. Ausreichende Schirmung natürlich vorausgesetzt.
Ist in der Automatisierung, zumindest Getränkeherstellung, so Standard.

sir


----------

